
The Secrets of the Wood Wide Web (2016) - thecosas
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-secrets-of-the-wood-wide-web
======
aldoushuxley001
Mycorrhizal Fungi (the wood wide web) will be the cornerstone of the coming
wave of new microbiological inoculants that have the potential for a realistic
new green revolution.

Already farmers I know in Canada are getting 15% increase in their soybean
yields by inoculating with mycorrhizal Fungi, which incidentally also aid in
rhizobium nitrogen fixation, which is the other most popular biological
innoculant. Fascinating stuff and oh so ripe with potential.

